# Brakes



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

How often is everyone checking/adjusting their trailer brakes ? Yearly quarterly etc ? I adjusted ours today and was somewhat surprised how far off they were.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I check them every spring but this spring slipped by and I never adjusted them and I can tell they need it, they don't grab as well as they did.

Mike


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I took the Outback in to have the bearings repacked and the brakes checked a couple weeks ago. I found that we have the Dexter brake system on the Outback, and expect most will have. Apparently they are one of the best! When I first picked up the OB the brakes were not working well. We did a trip around the block, and came back and they readjusted them. The brakes were there, but not good. I took the unit home carefully, applying the brakes often. That night I did some research and found that you need to reseat the brakes by stopping as much as 20 times. The next morning I hooked up to take the unit back to the dealer so we could do more work... lo and behold, the brakes were now working perfect. All the way back there. So, if you have your brakes cleaned, honed, adjusted... don't start off heading down a steep hill!

here's one of the Dexter links.
http://dexteraxle.com/i/u/1080235/f/6_8k_service_manual_4_06/Electric_Brakes_2-07_72_res.pdf


----------

